# Vi Bratto`s 1st year



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

It is our FIRST YEAR so this special PARTAGAS WILL BE THE HOST on Wednesday May 21st 6:00 to10:00 Specials Buy 3 get one FREE Ever purchase revives a Free Punch or Cigar Savor The one handed is back!!!!:bl


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Vi Bratto Premium Cigars 65 Macomb Place Ph 586-466-4434


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a reminder to all The Detroit Crew and any Cigar Smoker to make this event . We all need a place to sit back and watch some sports & smoke our favorite stick. :gn. The state is trying to stop us from injoying this little injoyment WE need to fite back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I just PM'd Dylan (BigDilly) about coming to this event. I'm not 100% sure I can make it, but it looks good. He said he and his buddies were coming up tonight. I had some stuff to do around the house and I didn't read the PM until too late. I told him we should head up there Wed 5/21. Hopefully the turnout will be good!!!

Mike


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Middle of the week is a lil hard for me but I'll see if I can make this one.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Awww man, I'm out of town that week. Have fun everyone!


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

357's got it right. A few guys including myself will be there. Anyone new to the spot should definitely come out. 

The owner Mr. Bratto himself is a very welcoming host.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going to try to swing over. should be good.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

It's looking good for me fellas...:chk:chk


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's looking good for me fellas...:chk:chk


Hey Booker I'm fresh on the scene to the Detroit Crew. I look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigDilly said:


> Hey Booker I'm fresh on the scene to the Detroit Crew. I look forward to meeting you there.


Fresh is good If all goes well I'll be there to meet ya:tu
I'll be the old fat guy smoking white owls:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Totally unsure if I'll be able to make it due to work. If I can, I will be there!


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought I was the fat old guy smoking White Owls.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

So....what does that make me, the tall fat guy?


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Bump...


Hope to see the Detroit crew well represented here tomorrow.


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Here's a message from the owner of Vi Brattos...

*Partagas Event Info:* *1 Year Anniversary Party *

Wednesday May 21st 
6:00 to 10:00
_Event Specials include_
* Buy 3 get one FREE*

Every purchase revives a Free Punch or Cigar Savor
The one handed grab is back!!!!!
*
20% OFF Partagas Boxes

*Also during this event purchase *$325.00* of cigars and receive a one year locker membership at *ViBratto Premium Cigars!*

65 Macomb Place Mt. Clemens, MI 48043 Ph 586-466-4434​


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Ever changing schedules might make it possible to attend at least for awhile:tu


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Awesome time tonight. Met a few Gorillas. 

357 in attendance.

Had a great time with cab28.

See you fellas soon...


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good time :tu


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Cab28 gave me his raffle ticket when he left. I told him if he won I'd get the box of cigars when I see him next. He said nah, we'll split it or something. Well....


He won!!!

PM Sent


Thanks again Jim for inviting us to a great event. Dylan, it was nice seeing you again. Thanks for the San Cristobal. It was great. Vince, it was nice meeting you. I'm sure I'll see you again at Vi Bratto's.

Mike


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a THANK YOU from Vi Bratto`s and myself . It was very good to see the group. The Club Stogie Crew and South East Mich. Cigar Assc. (hope that`s right) are always welcome.:tu


----------



## Smitty0128 (Feb 22, 2007)

had a great time. great buys and got my locker 

SWEET!

Support our Troops at :

www.opfth.com

Operation from the Heart


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Smitty0128 said:


> had a great time. great buys and got my locker
> 
> SWEET!
> 
> ...


Nice smoking with you today Smitty.

I was the guy furthest from you.

What you guys are doing for the troops is awesome.

Smoke with you soon!


----------



## Smitty0128 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks

and look forward to seeing up there again!

It is quickly becoming my favorite place to escape from work. 

yours too I guess 

See ya soon

I have a bunch from another site meeting up on the 26th. Your welcome to join us. Nothing special. BYOB of course and some good times hanging out. 6pm until we get thrown out :chk


----------

